# Hope you dont mind me asking



## Stacey_89

I am not pregnant yet. Been trying for 7months since our loss.

Just wanting to know how long it took everyone to concieve after their loss.
I know everyone is different but would be nice to just hear some stories of people concieving after their loss.

Did anyone take longer then 7months ??

Thanks ladies


----------



## sophxx

i had a mmc at 14 weeks a yr and 4 months ago now! that was a september and we started trying in the jan! it took us 6 cycles but i was having accupuncture to help me relax and my cycles on the last cycle1

hope you fall pregnant soon! xx


----------



## JASMAK

I have been ttc for four years, but it was 15 months since our last loss before I got pregnant this time.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Everyone is different honey so please dont worry (easy for me to say i know)

I had my loss on the 26th of Aug 08 at 16wks was twin girls but one had died at 10wks, fell pregnant with Alex at the end of Oct start of Nov 08.

Relax and enjoy the trying x


----------



## Stacey_89

Thanks,
Its just everyone i know who's had a loss they all got pregnant again within 4 months
and i just think to myself " why am i taking longer "
It only took our four months last time so its frustrating

but im sure it will happen when my body is ready :)


----------



## lauralora

i had a mc at 6 weeks in july, 2 cycles later i fell pregnant x


----------



## fantastica

2nd loss was in Jan2008...although it was incomplete so there was still retained products until april...fell pregnant at the end of August/beginning September 2008. So was pretty 'lucky' in a sense. 

Although with the 1st (oct 2006) it took about a year...so it will happen for you too! Good luck :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Had a missed misscarriage that was diagnosed on August 27th 2009. My first cycle was October 7th, and I had my :BFP: on Nov 5th. Please dont be disheartened hun. It'll happen for you...


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I know how you feel this is my 6th cycle since the mc ;-(


----------



## Widger

It took me about the same length of time as you to get pregnant this time and I thought it would never come. All that kept me going was thinking well if it is going to take a while this time it might mean that I get a sticky one this time and *touch wood* all good so far. Good luck. It will happen for you xx

:dust:


----------



## bky

My D&C was March, I got my bfp mid October.


----------



## chatterbox09

hey luv my son was born 19 march 27 weeks and died 18 hrs later!:cry: i didnt try for 3 months to try a heal a bit and greve!! 
i had a mis miscarridge in sept and fell pregnant in nov :happydance: 
9 months nearly, hopefull things will happen soon for ya :hugs::kiss:


----------



## JadeyB

Hi there,

I got pregnant the first cycle we started trying after we lost our little girl, but it was 8 months after we actually lost her.

That probably doesn't make much sense. We lost Amelia due to IC (after extensive surgery on my cervix), and I had to wait to have an abdominal stitch, after the op I had to wait another month (until next real period) before trying again. We fell pregnant the following month - I know I was extremely lucky.

I think having something else to focus on can sometimes help. I had been so stressed out about the thought on trying and was obsessing about when I ovulate. I was tracking my temprature before we actually started trying so that I would know when the right time was. I have really irregular periods.

Then we decided to get a puppy and that was all I could think about, I was so excited and so much more relaxed about trying. I wasn't even bothered about the dream holiday that we had booked to Hawaii and couldn't wait to get home to get a puppy - lol. Unfortunately I had to give up on the idea of the puppy when we found out we were pregnant as we didn't feel it right for us in a high risk pregnancy.

I took 9 months to get pregnant first time round and again I was always stressing. I got pregnant on holiday that time when I had finally let my hair down.

I really hope it happens for you soon.

xxx


----------



## Stacey_89

Thanks everyone =]

Chatterbox 09 - I am very sorry for your loss, I can not even begin to imagin how hard that must of been,and then to have a MMC. How far along are you now :) ? Wish you all the best x


Jadeyb - I am sorry for your loss hun !! but your are right about being relaxed, Last time every month i was stressing about getting pregnant,and 1 month i just didnt rele think about it or hardly spoke about it and just had fun with OH and that was the month i got my BFP :) Im not rele stressed about the TTC the only time i get rele upset is when AF arrives then after that im fine.... But im sure it will happen for me soon.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Stacey_89

Thanks everyone =]

Chatterbox 09 - I am very sorry for your loss, I can not even begin to imagin how hard that must of been,and then to have a MMC. How far along are you now :) ? Wish you all the best x


Jadeyb - I am sorry for your loss hun !! but your are right about being relaxed, Last time every month i was stressing about getting pregnant,and 1 month i just didnt rele think about it or hardly spoke about it and just had fun with OH and that was the month i got my BFP :) Im not rele stressed about the TTC the only time i get rele upset is when AF arrives then after that im fine.... But im sure it will happen for me soon.

Thanks everyone


----------



## mrsw777

Hi, 

We were lucky enough to fall pg on our second month of ttc our first baby but sadly we lost our son at 22 weeks in July 2008. It then took what seemed like forever until we hit the jackpot & got our BFP on 29 June this year, we fell on our 9th cycle after loss. 

Everyone is different & unfortunately as we found out, just because you fall quick it doesn't always happen that way again - or vice versa it could happen quickly after taking a long time first time around. 

I'm a great believer of when you're body is ready it will happen (although I know from experience when you want nothing else but to fall pg you think its never going to!!)

Good luck xxx


----------



## chatterbox09

Stacey_89 said:


> Thanks everyone =]
> 
> Chatterbox 09 - I am very sorry for your loss, I can not even begin to imagin how hard that must of been,and then to have a MMC. How far along are you now :) ? Wish you all the best x
> 
> 
> Jadeyb - I am sorry for your loss hun !! but your are right about being relaxed, Last time every month i was stressing about getting pregnant,and 1 month i just didnt rele think about it or hardly spoke about it and just had fun with OH and that was the month i got my BFP :) Im not rele stressed about the TTC the only time i get rele upset is when AF arrives then after that im fine.... But im sure it will happen for me soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone

hey thanx it will happen when u least expect it huni.
im 9+1 now and over the moon just hope everything goes well this time xx:hugs:


----------



## littledemonme

Hey lovely, I don't know if you've spotted a recurrent theme here.....I got pregnant again in month 7 - after my first hypnotherapy session. I was SO wound up about getting pregnant again, so distressed when it didn't happen first month out like it had first time and with everyone saying that's when you're at your most fertile...blah,blah,blah.
I don't know how you've coped with the miscarriage but I took it really hard - still taking it really hard to be honest and whether it's hypnotherapy, accupuncture or a holiday I'm guessing you could do with some stress relief too.
Wishing you all the luck in the world for a healthy happy pregnancy (believe me that's when the stress really starts!)
:dust:
Oh and get your bloods done to make sure your hormones are back on track, take a really good quality vitamin b complex and iron - apparently when you have a miscarriage it can deplete your iron reserves so much it's impossible to concieve till their full again(saw a nutritionist as well!!!)


----------



## JennTheMomma

It took us 5 months to conceive Hunter after our loss.


----------



## KA92

first mc in november 2008, bfp in oct 2009 (i wasnt ttc)

miscarried nov 2009 bfp again today

itl happen 

:dust:


----------



## rachelrhin0

Our 4 month old infant daughter passed away on March 9, 2008. We TTC again in April and got pregnant on the 1st try. That pregnancy ended on November 7, 2008 when I was 32w2d pregnant with our 2nd daughter Hannah. Hannah was stillborn. We didn't TTC again until November 2009. Again we got pregnant on the 1st try. I just think I'm super fertile.


----------



## Las78

Took me 5/6 cycles to fall pregnant again. Try not to worry hun, it will happen for you x


----------



## selina3127

i'm just having my 2nd af after my mmc, just try relax a bit hun, my first pregnancy i got whilst i was on the pill but my second one, we was trying 10 months before we got caught and then with the third (my mis) we was trying 3 months so it all varies hun but don't worry about it xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I got pregnant after first AF after MMC. I am so hoping you get your healthy bfp soon darling :hugs: :dust:


----------



## JadeyB

rachelrhin0 said:


> Our 4 month old infant daughter passed away on March 9, 2008. We TTC again in April and got pregnant on the 1st try. That pregnancy ended on November 7, 2008 when I was 32w2d pregnant with our 2nd daughter Hannah. Hannah was stillborn. We didn't TTC again until November 2009. Again we got pregnant on the 1st try. I just think I'm super fertile.

I'm so sorry for all that you have been through. I can't begin to imagine how difficult it must have been for you. I was heartbroken after losing our little girl at 24 weeks.

Congratulations on your pregnancy, wishing you all the luck in the world.
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

rachelrhin0 said:


> Our 4 month old infant daughter passed away on March 9, 2008. We TTC again in April and got pregnant on the 1st try. That pregnancy ended on November 7, 2008 when I was 32w2d pregnant with our 2nd daughter Hannah. Hannah was stillborn. We didn't TTC again until November 2009. Again we got pregnant on the 1st try. I just think I'm super fertile.

:hugs: and CONGRATS!


----------



## nicholatmn

The first time after a MC Dec 08 was 6 months later, then MC'ed again, and got pregnant straight away. MC'ed and got pregnant the second cycle after and this one is sticking!


----------

